# Burger recipe question



## joecool (Mar 27, 2014)

What kind of sauce do you guys think would go great on a mushroom bacon swiss burger? I'm looking for suggestions for a recipe I'm working with.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That is my favorite combination.  On it I tend to do two types of sauce:

1.  A ranch dressing with lots of cracked pepper, and my latest fascination,

2.  Michael Symon's LOLA Spicy Ketchup, but with about 50% less cumin than his recipe specifies.

But one can never go wrong with a really good Thousand Island dressing.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...s-recipes-for-burgers-classic-mayo-wacky.html


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

With a Mushroom bacon swiss burger being already on the juicy side does it really need a sauce?


----------



## stephenammieray (Mar 11, 2014)

It really does not need one if you are using great ingredients but why not have fun. I would say combine a Mushroom Consommé with a creamy Miso. I like to use Shiitake Bacon on my burgers from time to time. That is my take on the subject.


----------



## joecool (Mar 27, 2014)

MaryB said:


> With a Mushroom bacon swiss burger being already on the juicy side does it really need a sauce?


MaryB you have a good point, it does stand well on its own without sauce but I just thought I would experiment with different flavors. I'm also thinking of making this as a topping for a pizza as well.


----------



## joecool (Mar 27, 2014)

StephenAmmieRay said:


> It really does not need one if you are using great ingredients but why not have fun. I would say combine a Mushroom Consommé with a creamy Miso. I like to use Shiitake Bacon on my burgers from time to time. That is my take on the subject.


That's exactly it Stephen I'm looking to have a little fun with it and experiment with different flavors. I was also telling MaryB above that I'm also looking to make this into a pizza topping as well as a good burger. I made a mushroom bacon swiss burger pizza the other night and I just used pizza sauce. It turned out well and it tasted good but I felt it was missing something so I was thinking about adding another sauce to it like maybe to drizzle over the top of it.


----------



## stephenammieray (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, try adding pesto as the sauce. I made a chicken pizza with a sundried tomato pesto on a whole wheat crust. Pizza and burgers are a great dish to experiment with. With a burger pizza try using a black garlic, bourbon BBQ sauce on it. Now I want pizza.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Mushrooms and bacon, and I presume cheese as well?  These are very earthy flavors and need a little kick and zest to perk it up.  I would go with a sharp mustard sauce myself.

You lost me on the pizza topping.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

None   it really doesn't require any if done correctly


----------



## joecool (Mar 27, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> Mushrooms and bacon, and I presume cheese as well? These are very earthy flavors and need a little kick and zest to perk it up. I would go with a sharp mustard sauce myself.
> 
> You lost me on the pizza topping.


How did I lose you on that? I was just saying that I've been experimenting with making a pizza with those toppings, kind of like how they have bacon cheeseburger pizzas.


----------



## joecool (Mar 27, 2014)

StephenAmmieRay said:


> Yes, try adding pesto as the sauce. I made a chicken pizza with a sundried tomato pesto on a whole wheat crust. Pizza and burgers are a great dish to experiment with. With a burger pizza try using a black garlic, bourbon BBQ sauce on it. Now I want pizza.


Pesto would be a good idea and I like some of the other suggestions I've seen on here so far. I'm going to be entering into a pizza contest to try and win a thousand bucks and I'm going with a mushroom bacon swiss burger topping for my entry. Also with just a burger, I like the idea of a bourbon BBQ sauce with black garlic, kind of reminds me a little of TGI Fridays JD sauce. Flavor mania going on here ha ha!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

The only type 'sauce' I've ever put on any burger is mayo, just a whisper.

The meat is usually juicy enough, I think anyways; also I do not care for a sogged out bun/bread.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey sista, you ever whisper with kewpie? *Onolicious!*


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Joecool said:


> How did I lose you on that? I was just saying that I've been experimenting with making a pizza with those toppings, kind of like how they have bacon cheeseburger pizzas.


I meant that I don't know how to help in terms of making a burger into a pizza. Cheeseburger pizza is so far removed from something that I would eat that my mind can't wrap my brain around the concept. To me pizza is wholesome and artistic, I can't imagine doing that to it.


----------



## joecool (Mar 27, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> I meant that I don't know how to help in terms of making a burger into a pizza. Cheeseburger pizza is so far removed from something that I would eat that my mind can't wrap my brain around the concept. To me pizza is wholesome and artistic, I can't imagine doing that to it.


Oh okay I see what you mean. From your point of view it probably is unorthodox and I respect your opinion, but I've grown up eating stuff like that. My dad made(and still does) a killer hamburger pizza.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Cheeseburger pizza is very common where I live. Most pizza places have it on the menu. Ground beef in small pieces, cheddar cheese...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I ain't judging. It's not for me that's all.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Great thread.
Needed something smokey sweet...just a touch.
The BBQ sauce nails it IMO.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

cheflayne said:


> Hey sista, you ever whisper with kewpie? *Onolicious!*







  








Hawaii May 2012 295.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014








My braddah Layne!

I'm so happy that I found this at the 'Asian Market' (I really dislike that term)

here in the middle of the desert.. I thought that we were going to have

to make an emergency trip back home to Hawaii... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

chee hu!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

cheflayne said:


> chee hu!!!


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

how you know dat?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I know lots of things that I don't!


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Ketchup /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Sliced tomato

Tomato Jam

Sun-dried tomato pesto

I almost said Romesco, but that might taste a little odd.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

One more.  Tapenade.


----------

